# Venice La. Fishing Trip



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Planning a June '09 five day trip to Venice for 4 guys and would appreciate advice and suggestions. We have fished previously from Port Eads when it was in business but are now considering Venice Marina or immediate vicinity for a home base. We are experienced in offshoretrolling for dolphin, wahoo, and billfish and will be taking a 22' McKee Craft rigged for offshore fishing. We have never fished the rigs for YFT and want to focus on these fish for a couple of days. Probably charter one day to learn the ropes and then use our boat. 

In addition, plan on doing some inshore redfish/trout, etc. fishing for several days. Again, probably charter one day, or have a guide come on our boat, and then fish our boat inshore for a couple of days. 

I am looking for some experienced advice on Venice as follows:

1. Lodging and wet slip. I have found a number of houseboats available in Venice where you can moor your boat to the houseboat. Rates look to be about $ 200 night. Are there better options that we should consider??

2. Charter boat and Capt. for a day of offshore rig fishing for yellowfin tuna, etc. Recommendations?

3. Inshore guide. Recommendations for a guide on our boat ,or, alternatively, do we really need an inshore guide. Local info. and advice might be enough??

4. Food in Venice. I know Venice Marina has a restaurant but??? How about breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Better to do our own sandwiches or other options??

Any other advice or recommendations will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Bert, 

Sent you a pm.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I got it and responded.


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

call cypress cove or veince marine and ask for remmer hes one of the best at tuna fishing he operates a 39 ft sea vee but call down one of the marinas they can tell u how to contact him also reel peace charters can too


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Reel Peace charters for offshore fishing and one of the guys from Cajun adventures for inshore, not sure if they will go on your boat though. If you want to stay right there a houseboat is a good idea. Cajun fishing adventures is really nice but its 15 minutes or so up the road. They cook all your meals for you


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I work on a crew boat in Venice. There is not a whole lot down this way as far as stores and such. I see that big Sea Vee with trips running around pretty often!



If you guys come down and just happen to have more fish than you know what to do with. I am sure there is a very hungry crew that would be very greatful oke.



Good news is they finally put up some markers in South Pass!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions....IF extra tuna is available, the crew will be taken care of!!!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

sounds good...we will be glad to swap some steak, ribs, or something out for some TUNA!. good luck on your trip down here.



Its always cool to see people from back home!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

PM Captain eddie on the forum, he posts great offshore reports from Venice and from what i've read, will go on customer's boats.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, John. I have read a number of his posts!!!


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

stay at Venice Marina, call Capt Eddie Berger to take you on his boat or Capt on yours. The marina is great, fuel prices are very good; their "cabins" are first rate for the area, actually single wide trailers on 10" stilts but very cozy and well equipped. Have used them multiple times and will continue to do so, they are maybe a 3 min walk down the drive from the dock and very cozy. Marina cafe has good food, cold beer and lots of cuties to keep you company after hours. 

Overall, you want YF and good fishing and lots of coolers filled, easy to do with these ideas...


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Bert,

Man, I'm jealous! I have wanted to go to Venice and do some skinny water fishing for redfish and trout for quite awhile...maybe take my kayak over there. My son and his wife are living in New Orleans, so I would have an "excuse" to go over for the weekend...

Anyway, good luck on the trip and the accomodations. Be sure to let me know howgood the fishing was,too! :letsdrink

Tim


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, Tim, thanks. Best Wishes!!


----------

